
Algeria shuts down internet to prevent cheating during high school exams - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/21/algeria-shuts-internet-prevent-cheating-school-exams
======
adamnemecek
God school administrators are some of the dumbest people I’ve ever met. Like
legit malicious, petty and straight up terrible people.

------
samcat116
In college I was taking a course on MATLAB. Traditionally the tests had been
taken on paper, but my professor wanted us to be able to use the documentation
for part of the exam. His solution? Unplug the fiber cable connecting the
switch for the lab to the rest of the network.

------
anoncoward111
Hilariously and disgustingly dystopian.

The US will probably start mandating cell phone jammers to be purchased by
every school district for "national security reasons".

~~~
c4h8o3del
The problem with jammers is that if you don't shield the building where you're
using them, you're going to interfere with the outside which is a potential
public safety risk (it's illegal for a reason).

Of course, if you bother shielding the building, you don't even need jammers,
because there's no signal going through anyway.

